# Storage Compartment



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Storage is always at a premium in most trailers. Last year somebody posted (forget who it was) that the space below the cabinets in the bathroom on the 25RSS was empty and unused. They had made the cabinet flooring above the space removable so they could store bulky stuff in there that was not used very often. I thought it was a great idea, so I set out to do the mod myself. As I was contemplating how to go about this, DW suggested that instead of removing the cabinet floor, I could gain access to the space through the wall in the bunkhouse. A little investigation and I determined that this was indeed possible.

I carefully cut through the walls (there are two back to back) and revealed the space. It is indeed pristine, unused space (shame on you Keystone!!).










I decide to make the door a slider style instead of using a hinge since it would be easier to open in the somewhat confined space. I used the piece of the wall I cut out for the door. I routed a channel in the trim for the door to slide inside. Here is the door open and closed.



















And a final picture with the space in use!










We plan to use this to store that bulky, need it once in a while kind of stuff like TP and paper towels. The space is perfect for these types of items.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Storage is always at a premium in most trailers. Last year somebody posted (forget who it was) that the space below the cabinets in the bathroom on the 25RSS was empty and unused. They had made the cabinet flooring above the space removable so they could store bulky stuff in there that was not used very often. I thought it was a great idea, so I set out to do the mod myself. As I was contemplating how to go about this, DW suggested that instead of removing the cabinet floor, I could gain access to the space through the wall in the bunkhouse. A little investigation and I determined that this was indeed possible.
> 
> I carefully cut through the walls (there are two back to back) and revealed the space. It is indeed pristine, unused space (shame on you Keystone!!).
> 
> ...


Beautiful mod - nice work!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice!! I could do that on our 301BQ....the access would be from the Master Bedroom. Great place to store stuff for sure.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice mod! We need access to every space we can get!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very nice!! I could do that on our 301BQ....the access would be from the Master Bedroom. Great place to store stuff for sure.


Jim, which side is your sliding door on? I've seen photos with it on both sides...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Very nice!! I could do that on our 301BQ....the access would be from the Master Bedroom. Great place to store stuff for sure.


Jim, which side is your sliding door on? I've seen photos with it on both sides...
[/quote]

As you walk into the bedroom from the main area our sliding door in on right side.

Major bummer if they moved it to the wall close to the exterior door. We have 2 coat racks on that wall and can't imagine having to put the coat rack on the wall closer to the bed...you'd have to almost climb on the bed to us the coat rack.










BTW...we also have a window on the back side of the dinnette...I see they have removed that in the new 301BQ's...bummer...as it lets in a lot of light.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very nice!! I could do that on our 301BQ....the access would be from the Master Bedroom. Great place to store stuff for sure.


Jim, which side is your sliding door on? I've seen photos with it on both sides...
[/quote]

As you walk into the bedroom from the main area our sliding door in on right side.

Major bummer if they moved it to the wall close to the exterior door. We have 2 coat racks on that wall and can't imagine having to put the coat rack on the wall closer to the bed...you'd have to almost climb on the bed to us the coat rack.










BTW...we also have a window on the back side of the dinnette...I see they have removed that in the new 301BQ's...bummer...as it lets in a lot of light.









[/quote]
We'll find out in a few weeks where Gilligan chose to put our door. The non-10th anniversary edition we looked at had the door in the same position as yours. It's hilarious to look at the different photos online to see where things end up on the same model - the sliding door, the outlet near the back door ranges from 6" to 18" off the floor, near the door, away from the door, etc. The hole for the television cables in the living area ranges all over that wall. I think they removed the window in the dinette slide because someone realized you could sit there and look right into the bedroom - oops!


----------

